# Nissan Testing Roadside Assistance Charger Vehicle for EVs in Japan



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

In Nissan's continuing effort to relieve range anxiety, the automaker has now announced a joint project with the Japan Automobile Federation (JAF) to test out a roadside assistance vehicle capable of recharging electric vehicles.

"As EVs gain wider consumer acceptance, it is important to create a roadside assistance system that can help motorists driving EVs which have run out of battery power, as well as to build a charging infrastructure," said Hitoshi Kawaguchi, Nissan's senior vice president of External and Governmental Affairs. "Nissan is leveraging the development and trial operation of this roadside service vehicle with charging equipment and the accompanying staff training to strengthen cooperation with JAF and to benefit customers. This will build confidence in EV use and contribute toward achieving a society with low carbon emissions."

Along with recharging electric cars, like the Nissan Leaf, the support vehicle is capable of acting as a tow truck as well.

Testing of the vehicle began today in Japan, as Nissan and JAF look to move this project into reality.

More: *Nissan Testing Roadside Assistance Charger Vehicle for EVs in Japan* on AutoGuide.com


----------

